# crontab von ispconfig



## SandMan (10. Jan. 2009)

sind diese crontabs von ispconfig oder kann ich diese löschen?


# m h dom mon dow user  command
28 * * * * root cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
10 4 * * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
53 3 * * 7 root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
43 4 1 * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
#


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2009)

Das sind die cron Einträge des Linux Systems, die dürfen auf keinen Fall gelöscht werden.


----------



## SandMan (10. Jan. 2009)

ich erhalte folgende fehlermeldung dauernd per mail:

```
root@sandman> root cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
/bin/sh: root: command not found
```
in etc/crontab habe ich folgendes gefunden:


```
# m h dom mon dow user  command
#28 * * * * root cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
10 4 * * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
53 3 * * 7 root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
43 4 1 * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
#


#1,11,21,31,41,51 * * * * root /root/confixx/confixx_counterscript.pl
#9 5 * * * root /auto_reg_vz3.pl
~
```
kann ich root /auto_reg_vz3 einfach ausklammern?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2009)

> kann ich root /auto_reg_vz3 einfach auskla


ja. Ist vermutlich von confixx.

Die /etc/crontab ist ok, die sieht bei mir unter debian auch so aus:


```
# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file
# and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,
# that none of the other crontabs do.

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

# m h dom mon dow user  command
17 *    * * *   root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
52 6    1 * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
#
```


----------



## SandMan (11. Jan. 2009)

ich habe meinen crontab jetzt wie bei dir eingerichtet, die Fehlermeldung kommt immernoch,  hast du zufällig eine idee wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen muss?


----------



## SandMan (11. Jan. 2009)

problem ist gelöst,  in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ steht der user root schon fest und darf nicht da drin stehen


----------

